# Slicer default value



## paivers (Feb 3, 2014)

Is it possible to set a default selection for a column slicer so that if you don't include it in a report is selects the default value?  An example might be an active flag where you normally just want active records unless you explicitly add the slicer and select inactive.  I know you can do this in an MDX cube.   - Pete


----------

